# Bitesizes IV ~ Amaretti



## Amaretti (Jun 18, 2007)

*Link Removed*





​
If you're wondering where the first panel came from..


*Spoiler*: __ 



357 - page 7

Yeah.... 




ENJOY! 

Two tutorials are on their way.  A basic one and another that's a more advanced walkthrough.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jun 18, 2007)

those look f-in brilliant AT. Great job as usual  

I think your style is improving ten-fold. Its got so much depth in the colouring, especially these ones. Its so awesome 

You should make a tutorial on how to clean raws for colouring cos your lines looks brilliant


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Jun 18, 2007)

I wanna Sammich.  

But my eyes are happy enough with these bitesizes to ignore my stomach.


----------



## kaiden (Jun 18, 2007)

Bests I've ever seen...THE BEST!


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Jun 18, 2007)

it's too wonderful for words to comprehend


----------



## Sarutobikun (Jun 18, 2007)

God dammit Oo ?
Is "it" Human?!
You drew the rest of the naruto body very weLL impressive Oo

And your colouring style is just freaking awesomely FabulouS!!!

I love your art


----------



## Bass (Jun 18, 2007)

Amaretti said:


> Two tutorials are on their way.  A basic one and another that's a more advanced walkthrough.



HUZZAH!!!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 18, 2007)

Looks freaking sweet as always my friend 

*waits for the tutorial with patience*


----------



## Rori (Jun 18, 2007)

Man, I love your colorings. You color Karin's hair so beautifully. The last two are my favorites. So much detail.

*EDIT* OMG TUTORIALS


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 18, 2007)

I feel the need to rep you after seeing this :amazed


----------



## Yuuko-Hime (Jun 18, 2007)

wowwwwwwww *.*


----------



## Rivayir (Jun 18, 2007)

Amaretti, do some Bleach stuff. The Naruto manga doesn't deserve you.


----------



## wiplok (Jun 18, 2007)

yeah amaretti! do some bleach!
btw, i love them all!!
i specially like the WHERE'S MY SAMMICH 
LOL


----------



## Jink (Jun 18, 2007)

hey yo chief amaretti

i asked what's for dinner

soup and spaghetti


----------



## The Boss (Jun 18, 2007)

omg.. I've been waiting for some new stuff from you for a while now. You are so talented!! *o*


----------



## Shamandalie (Jun 18, 2007)

Aww, finally  I've been dieing to see that Sasuke coloring in bigger since I saw your avatar. 
Jeez, you are still awesome. And not only that, you always color those little panels I thought nobody else thought to be beautiful aside from me (the Naruto and the sammich one). So I'm always extremely happy that you color them. 
And woot, tutorials, I'm waiting for them. 
And yeah, you are the first and only who made me believe that red-hair!Karin isn't ugly. Thanks


----------



## Deniz (Jun 18, 2007)

awesome stuff

yay for tutorials


----------



## kyubisharingan (Jun 18, 2007)

FUCKING AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i love every panel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and i cant wait for the tutorials. man, your such an inspiration to us artist i tell ya!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 18, 2007)

Ohhh, upcoming tutorials, eh? Sexy times. Although, I have this horrible tendency towards reading a ton but not actually using any of them. ^^; Anyway, such beautiful color choices. I particularly like how the shades of the sky are used for the shine of their hair. And as usual, your background is purely orgasmic and Karin's hair is lovely.


----------



## Snufkin (Jun 18, 2007)

freakin awesome dude, my only qualm is the right side of sakuras hair in the sakura/karin shot, its lacking something imo


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 18, 2007)

Lol, is that Dante i see there behind Sakura and Karin


----------



## Utz (Jun 18, 2007)

Amazin as always


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 18, 2007)

Holy smex you are one talented person!  I fcking love them


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 18, 2007)

They look beautiful all of them, so clean and so many details in coloring them, and the way you continued Naruto's outfit is simply amazing. You're very talented Amaretti  good work.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Jun 18, 2007)

Your coloring is mind blowing...I love your choice of colors...gah. No words for your awesome. *___*


----------



## Takuto (Jun 18, 2007)

Awsome work, love them all.


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Jun 18, 2007)

Looks very nice


----------



## Sai (Jun 18, 2007)

another awesome job from you, the colors are beautiful no doubt and i'm looking forward to your 2 tutorials.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 18, 2007)

You're my hero!  
If you don't already, you should set up classes and charge for each lesson   you'd make a buttload of munny


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 18, 2007)

Fucking amazing

I wish I was inbred with such talent


----------



## Slash_Z (Jun 18, 2007)

_Very_ impressive, my friend!


----------



## Dango (Jun 18, 2007)

I worship the ground you walk on.<3
You know that, right?


----------



## Chiru (Jun 18, 2007)

'Bout time bish.

>:|

I want a classic Anko panel, a Sasuke vs Deidara panel, and a Sasori panel.

<3

Keep up the great work Amare-san.


----------



## Saosin (Jun 18, 2007)

Fantastic job. I love the first one especially. <3


----------



## EB7 (Jun 19, 2007)

wow.. i just missed this one!! 
that's nice for the first change.


----------



## Asuma (Jun 19, 2007)

Amazing O_o
I wnat to see more ! =)
*reps*


----------



## ♠ Nagato ♠ (Jun 19, 2007)

You are the best!


----------



## Rashman (Jun 19, 2007)

Nice colouring!! 

i cant wait for the tutorials


----------



## Juelz2713 (Jun 19, 2007)

My God   Those are beautiful you should do some colorings for Death Note


----------



## nefer_sbedjieb (Jun 19, 2007)

those are wonderful!
You rock!


----------



## Kyosuke (Jun 19, 2007)

wow~ awesome!!!


----------



## Zabuzalives (Jun 19, 2007)

those are great. 

Just send them to Kishi and tell him you are willing to colour the entire manga like that, if he's willing to pay you. 

Or just colour the entire manga anyway


----------



## EB7 (Jun 19, 2007)

Zabuzalives said:


> those are great.
> 
> Just send them to Kishi and tell him you are willing to colour the entire manga like that, if he's willing to pay you.
> 
> Or just colour the entire manga anyway



  hahahha...I totally agree with you, especially the last sentence.


----------



## Mel (Jun 19, 2007)

Hehe I've already commented in your gallery...but I need to say it again....
Those panels look awesome =D
The textures are great, good job ^_^


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 19, 2007)

Amaretti, this is fantastic as always.

I really like you style, its very professional. Lookng forward for the tutorials 

Amaretti, I don't know if you take requests or not, but can you possibly colour a Zetsu panel please?
I want to use it as a sig/avy...


----------



## BraggZero (Jun 19, 2007)

The coloring is flawless, as usual. I especially love the Naruto panel, you've managed to give it such an incredible mood. However, it is really easy to see where Kishimito's lineart stops, and your lineart starts:



I don't think his chin is supposed to bend that suddenly.  The jacket might also be a little bit too broad and pointy/stiff. Yes, these are just minor flaws to an otherwise fantastic piece of art, and I'm just letting the sadistic, inner me take control and point them out. Don't hate me. ;3


----------



## Twenty (Jun 19, 2007)

Master AT, you are so good...

2 Tutorials? ( how to clean and color ?) ?_?


----------



## kyubisharingan (Jun 19, 2007)

Hako Hero said:


> The coloring is flawless, as usual. I especially love the Naruto panel, you've managed to give it such an incredible mood. However, it is really easy to see where Kishimito's lineart stops, and your lineart starts:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think his chin is supposed to bend that suddenly.  The jacket might also be a little bit too broad and pointy/stiff. Yes, these are just minor flaws to an otherwise fantastic piece of art, and I'm just letting the sadistic, inner me take control and point them out. Don't hate me. ;3



why does it matter? so its a little mistake, big deal.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 19, 2007)

omg your the best manga colorer ever!


----------



## Denizen (Jun 19, 2007)

Awesome as always.

And yeah, as some people said, you should try with other manga. That would be really cool.


----------



## BraggZero (Jun 19, 2007)

kyubisharingan said:


> why does it matter? so its a little mistake, big deal.


It's not like I'm trying to be an ass, I'm just pointing out something he could improve. Y'know, constructive criticism?  Amaretti is so much better than the rest of us, if it weren't for that I probably wouldn't have mentioned it.

I knew that I would annoy certain people by pointing out what I did, but all I really want is for Amaretti to improve even more. I can keep my mouth shut in the future if you want to, but I believe that if you see something that could've been done better, and you know that the artist is capable of it, then you should point it out. It's certainly better than just going with the flow and praising things blindly, anyway. 

EDIT: I always write your name as Ameratti. Sorry, bad habit. ;_;


----------



## kyubisharingan (Jun 19, 2007)

Hako Hero said:


> It's not like I'm trying to be an ass, I'm just pointing out something he could improve. Y'know, constructive criticism?  Amaretti is so much better than the rest of us, if it weren't for that I probably wouldn't have mentioned it.
> 
> I knew that I would annoy certain people by pointing out what I did, but all I really want is for Amaretti to improve even more. I can keep my mouth shut in the future if you want to, but I believe that if you see something that could've been done better, and you know that the artist is capable of it, then you should point it out. It's certainly better than just going with the flow and praising things blindly, anyway.
> 
> EDIT: I always write your name as Ameratti. Sorry, bad habit. ;_;



yes, i know you meant it as a critique, but, its probably becuase of his drawing style that the drawing came out like that. he isnt kishimoto so, he isnt gonna draw EXACTLY like him (not even dynamic dragon can).


----------



## Kaki (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow! Sharp as ever, and you keep honing your style.  I'm also impressed my how damn dirty your source pics are.


----------



## Shiranui (Jun 20, 2007)

those are amazing 

hahaha wheres my sammich woman i would have put that as my Avatar but you took it


----------



## Haku (Jun 20, 2007)

awesome thats so good!!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 20, 2007)

yummeh! love the third panel! XD


----------



## spaZ (Jun 20, 2007)

those are amazing nice job , can't wait to check out the tuts


----------



## Chichi (Jun 23, 2007)

Yay, I'm always looking forward to your postings. It's always a pleasure to see your work  

I'm also impressed about the 1st with Naruto. Sure it has it's little tiny flaws but I really didn't noticed it before it was mentioned. Also I like how you colour Sakura - you make her 10 times more beautiful then Kishimoto ^__^


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jun 23, 2007)

Lol love your new ava/sig combo AT


----------



## glacieous (Jun 23, 2007)

kyubisharingan said:


> yes, i know you meant it as a critique, but, its probably becuase of his drawing style that the drawing came out like that. he isnt kishimoto so, he isnt gonna draw EXACTLY like him (not even dynamic dragon can).



I think you're overreacting a tad bit to Haku Hero's _constructive criticism_. No artist is above constructive criticism, not even Godly Amaretti. 

Well now that thats taken care of... *bows down and worships the art* It's absolutely amazing Amaretti. Your art never ceases to amaze me. Looking forward to the tutorials  

*humbly reps*


----------



## Shikashi (Jun 27, 2007)

Amazing pieces, as usual.

Now...

Those Tutorials! Give them to me!


----------



## Crossfade (Jun 28, 2007)

Amazing!! Can't wait for the tutorials! Yay!


----------



## Octo-pie (Jun 28, 2007)

i cant wait for the tuturial ! soon every manga colorer will have the talent close to urs =D


----------



## lollipop (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm speechless. I love the hair colours of Sakura and Karin 
Naruto's hair colour is a bit pale, but very good


----------



## Sky (Jun 29, 2007)

damn ur so good.....

a tut???

yey.... i cant wait for that... LoL


----------



## ninjagreyfox (Jul 13, 2007)

great work and cant wait for the tutorial


----------



## Neko (Jul 14, 2007)

OMG just awesome..*Obsesses*


----------



## Hyuuga (Jul 15, 2007)

Love     'em.


----------



## mikoto inactive (Jul 15, 2007)

...NOW I know where all these wonderful colour pages come from D: They've been lurking about on Gaia, but you did them? Amazing work, I've got to say. Especially on the hair. The detail looks great!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 15, 2007)

You`re God, Amaretti


----------



## Freiza (Jul 16, 2007)

wow amaretti you're too awesome. great job as always, that naruto one is the best


----------



## tom (Nov 11, 2007)

picture of naruto is actually from page 8 but who cares. excellent reconstruction.


----------



## Haku (Nov 11, 2007)

awesome as always!


----------



## Raiden (Nov 11, 2007)

*Nice job as usual Amaretti. The Sasuke and Karin coloring was my favorite. The shadows upon Sasuke's face all seem to be within the right place as if it was real. Karin's blood red hair is also nice. The panels look so much better when talented artists such as yourself color them.*


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 11, 2007)

I always say that you're are a very nice colorer Ameretti  The highlighting of the hair and the softness of the colors are done nicely in some pics, and in others the colors are sharp and slick... better than anime i say


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 12, 2007)

I don't know how you do it Amaretti, but you are still amazing in my book


----------



## Franklin Stein (Nov 12, 2007)

the best one is the second one because u make sakura look smexy


----------



## Vance (Nov 12, 2007)

_Those are amazing! _


----------



## Chee (Nov 12, 2007)

God, I love your colorings.


----------



## Denji (Nov 12, 2007)

Those are very nice, but you already knew that.


----------



## Stark_Darko (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow...just,wow!


----------



## Bresakar (Feb 11, 2008)

looks fantastic and thos tuts are awesome!


----------



## Creator (Feb 12, 2008)

The last one is awesome.


----------



## maximilyan (Feb 13, 2008)

your colourings are among the best... naruto looks soo sexy baddass.


----------



## chocy (Feb 15, 2008)

The Naruto pic looks really good, I especially like the colouring for the background, it looks really realistic.


----------

